# Voler Interbike 2015



## darcell_damian (Nov 4, 2015)

would like to see the wind tunnel results in terms of comparable drag with riders of various body types. likely the same or more gain would be achieved by holding form in the bars or drops. suspect for most riders could lose a few ounces and have the same affect. heck, for most riders they could easily lose 5lbs and gain more speed than spending $5000 on equipment that weighs less. who agrees or does not?


----------



## Warp (Nov 5, 2015)

Honestly, it is their money and I don't care what others spend their money on.


----------

